# Ohm



## andro (11/10/14)

how can u guys build subohm coil? 
Can i have a little explanation on the basic


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

Not a 100% sure what you are asking here @andro but I'm guessing you want to build a sub-ohm coil? Take a 1,5mm drill bit and with 28g Kanthal do 6-7 wraps and bingo!

Use this web site to work out exactly how many wraps http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

Yes, sub ohm is anything lower than 1.0 ohms, but generally speaking I think REAL sub ohm is sort of below 0.3 ohms. Not that I have ventured there. Think you might lose a lot of flavour and battery life there, but gain a lot of clouds.The hard core peeps that live there will probably disagree with me. And I have no problem with the really dark side of sub ohm, as long as it is done safely.


----------



## andro (12/10/14)

The problem is i try to do sub ohm and always come out 1 ohm or more . How can people do like 0.3 or so .


----------



## iPWN (12/10/14)

What gauge kanthal are you using bud ?


----------



## andro (12/10/14)

I have 28 26 24 g . Plus flat ribbon


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

andro said:


> I have 28 26 24 g . Plus flat ribbon


With 26 you can easily go below 1 ohm. 7 wraps on a 1.4 ID will get you under .6Ω

A 28g paralell build is also a good option. And can easily get you below .6


With a normal 28g microcoil you won't get a decent coil below 0.9 (6 wraps on a 1.5 mm ID) 

How low are you looking to go @andro?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (12/10/14)

Nothing specific i was just exploring options


----------



## Dr Evil (12/10/14)

With 28g and 5/6 wraps i usually hit 0.9-1.0 ohm

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

Dr Evil said:


> With 28g and 5/6 wraps i usually hit 0.9-1.0 ohm
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Same, that is the coil i use at the moment in all my devices


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

I'm using 30g with a 3mm ID. With 4 wraps I get 0.8 ohms. I have massive fingers so the smaller ID builds get very tricky for me. Here's what I use to calculate:
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?s=dp&r=0.8&id=3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/10/14)

First and foremost, you need to be using safe batteries (VTC3. VTC4, VTC5 or Purple 2500mah eFests)

I dunno, I find the lower i go, the more intense the flavour, I also find that I'm able to pick up subtleties that i just cant perceive on cooler builds. The way i see it, is your airflow should determine what your build is. The magma is a little restrictive even all the way open, so going below about 0.20 ohms, you'd probably roast your insulators (and throat)

I'm running my magma at 0.32 ohms. 

With my mephisto on the other hand, I had a 0.21 build in there  and the Plume veil which has even more airflow I was hitting 0.16 ohms

maybe start with like 0.75 ohms, that'll be safe on most things. 

Dual: *11 wraps around a 3mm drill bit of 26AWG per coil*
Single: *8 wraps around a 3mm drill bit of 24AWG*


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

Seeing that we are on the topic, I remember seeing a chart showing how low you can safely go with each battery. Does anyone have that chart? I saw it long before I even considered going RBA, so at the time I didn't pay it much attention, but it will be quite helpful...


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Seeing that we are on the topic, I remember seeing a chart showing how low you can safely go with each battery. Does anyone have that chart? I saw it long before I even considered going RBA, so at the time I didn't pay it much attention, but it will be quite helpful...


There u go, one chart is for batteries and amps, other one is coils and voltage

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> There u go, one chart is for batteries and amps, other one is coils and voltage


Thanks buddy


----------

